# Bowfishing who does it ?



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a bowfishing kit saved on my favorites -going to order it very soon.

Anybody here into bowfishing ? ?

Went fishing this afternoon and couldn't even catch a single pinfish w/a trap or rod and reel.
Saw a HUGE stingray right beside the boat in three feet of water -could have easily shot it -all i need is a bow !


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I've always wanted to bowfish. Got to save up money for the bow first!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Ive always wanted to but its pretty expensive.i had a chance to buy the whole set up with a nice bow and the legit line retrieve mechanism(dont know what its called) for a hundred bucks a couple years ago but my parents didnt trust me with a bow then .sheephead fishing with a bow seems luke a blast.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

i love bow fishing myself, but heres some advice .dont spend a load of money on a bow to either find out you dont like it or to ruin it in salt water.one more thing use a safety slide on your arrows.dont tie your strinng to the end of the arrow.theres a couple of bows on craiglist you can pick up for next to nothing, just watch what you buy.


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Ordered an AMS bowfishing set up today w/two muzzy arrows -looking forward to reducing the number of stingrays when it gets here..
Pictures will come.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had a bowfishing rig fer almost a year now and haven't been yet....I'm waiting to get some lights rigged up on my sled!


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I too have an interest in bow fishing, but havn't tried it yet. I'll be monitoring this thread to see what develops.

Greg


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Jason why don't you do some daytime hunting ?
I went out over the weekend and saw numerous stingrays that could easily be shot.
I have a texasboars hog hunting light that i have contenplated trying out for nightime bowfishing.It will run for hours on a small car battery and would be very quiet compared to lights lit up by a generator.

I like boats - i like bows -i like fishing -so i'm pretty sure i'll enjoy this little toy -did some bowfishing back in the day.
Lets get some bowfishing going !
I can't believe that i go in archery shops around here and haven't seen much bowfishing gear at all when we are surrounded w/water and opportunities


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

im suprised academy doesnt have more bow fishing stuff.


----------



## WDE (Jul 24, 2012)

Ive gone a few times. Pretty fun..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

500mike said:


> Jason why don't you do some daytime hunting ?
> I went out over the weekend and saw numerous stingrays that could easily be shot.
> I have a texasboars hog hunting light that i have contenplated trying out for nightime bowfishing.It will run for hours on a small car battery and would be very quiet compared to lights lit up by a generator.
> 
> ...


a few buddies who I go offshore w/ were told I was gonna take my gear but never did....I just got my 24 volt trolling motor now gotta fork out $$$ fer my batteries then daylight work can be done...we can hook up and try sometime... I got a 17.5 cat that has a huge deck which is perfect!!!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

500mike said:


> I have a bowfishing kit saved on my favorites -going to order it very soon.
> 
> Anybody here into bowfishing ? ?
> 
> ...


Mike;

I have bowfished off and on for over 35 yrs...in 5 different states for anything legal, it's a blast!

If your boats not ready..wade...just get the best gear you can afford, we have big fish around here and they'll take you for a ride.

Good luck...keep us all posted...


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Jason -sounds good on going sometime - i have a gheenoe 13' that i plan on just drifting/poling through the flats and doing some shooting.

I'll keep you guys posted on any shooting -maybe we can have a get together somewhere and do some stingray thinning -plus i hear they're good to eat.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

500mike said:


> I'll keep you guys posted on any shooting -maybe we can have a get together somewhere and do some stingray thinning -plus i hear they're good to eat.


Most folks eat em like a scallop.....:thumbsup: A little garlic butter and you are good to go!!!!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

But how does one clean a ray?


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

What are the rules on what you can shoot or where? I have an old bow laying around and have not ever really thought about it.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.eregulations.com/florida/fishing/saltwater/spearing/

Here are the Florida rules - same as spear fishing

Greg


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

beeritself said:


> But how does one clean a ray?


 
ive always heard to take a big socket from a cheap ratchet set and drive it thru the wings then fillet the skin off of it


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I actually am selling a brand new AMS KIT,never touched the water,I paid 140.00 for it will let go for 100.00 all that its missing is the packaging.


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Go to youtube -there are several vids showing how to fillet them.
I have seen several rays that were HUGE -can't wait for the bow to get here.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I've accidentally caught several in Louisiana, never targeted them. Any ideas how to target the large rays you see jumping at the beach?


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Miami Matt said:


> I actually am selling a brand new AMS KIT,never touched the water,I paid 140.00 for it will let go for 100.00 all that its missing is the packaging.


 
Just dug up an old Fred bear bow in the garage set at 50#,perfect to get you started for 100.00, imho great deal!:thumbup:


----------

